# K-Line #2306 Alco S2 Diesel Switcher



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Got one off the bay, nice unit, nice runner. Lionel was supposed to have bought K-Line but I can't find a reference for this one on thier site.

So if I need anything, who do I contact?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For correct parts you need a model number. I found 259 pages for a switcher in Lionel. They had S-2's. Does it have Legacy? Use particulars in a search. The road name helps. Try to find it listed in a past catalog.

I did not see 2306. I found an S-2 in the 2007 catalog by K -LIne In lionel parts I searched s-2 and it appeared on the last page. A Western Pacific DIesel. Then it gave the product number too. SO a road name would help and I noticed the catalogs do not list the product number.hwell:


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a Pennsylvania Rail Road. I think the ad said early 90s. I think I saw a number stamped on the frame last night. I'll check when I get home.

And yes I did beat up the replacement parts search engine pretty good and didn't get anything. K-Line, 2306, PRR, Pennsylvania, Alco, S2, S-2, diesel, switcher, etc in varying combinations.

I thought that Lionel had a separate section for K-Line. All searches/links end up resolving to just Lionel.com.

Next step is sending an email to Lionel. They are very helpful, but they must be getting tired of me already.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the parts are generic, unless you need parts, I wouldn't invest too much time in tracking them down now.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmm, I may have damaged a coupler, got to take a better look at it.

It um, was running on the small test track in my man cave. It was a bit faster than I thought and tried to emulate a bad launch off an aircraft carrier. No external damage but one of the couplers came off. I think the spring is gone.

On the plus side it runs great on the Fastrack test track downstairs, only pulling 3 cars and a caboose. Little stiff at first but a quick lube and some warm up time and it's great.

A closer look is in the works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The couplers should be the same as Lionel, what spring did you lose? If you lost a spring, something else broke I would imagine.

Close-up pictures of the coupler that's still there would help.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok On the frame it says K-Line K-2200-8. There is a single switch which I am presuming to be for the E unit as there is nothing else inside.

There is a metal K-Line warranty tag marked 028422 on one end of the frame.

Fortunately the damage seems to be at the cab end being a cab end forward type of person. I'll bust out the camera tommorrow and see if I can make this work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may have the parts to replace what you're missing, I've put electrocouplers on a number of locomotives, including several K-Line models. Obviously, I end up with the standard coupler parts in the process.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

John, I could use a coupler for a diesel switcher that is now about 33-35 years old. Chessie System. The clip that holds everything together fell off, and the parts disappeared. I am not home now, but it looks like an 8556: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3314477

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I don't have the "T" posts and springs, they were used for the replacement couplers. I have the coupler arm and the lower latching arm. If you want those, PM me your address, I can send you a couple sets.

Here's the pieces I have in quantity.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I will need to buy some parts from Jeff at Train Tender anyway, so I might as well get everything from him. Thanks, anyway.

I am missing the spring and the clip that holds the spring and the piece that you show at the top of your picture. Can't cost much. In fact, if I check the next swap meet, I might find them. Gotta look through the junk boxes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let me know if you need any of these, I have probably a dozen sets.


----------



## Mosin (Mar 23, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let me know if you need any of these, I have probably a dozen sets.


Hi John
I know I’m a little late to the party...
I just got the very same loco that the previous poster has. 
It is missing the coupler and its pin.
Do you still have them available? If so, how much?
Thanks.
Bill


----------

